# **Mini Photo Comp 6**



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The *mini* *photo* *comp* is a bit of fun and is aimed at newbies and experienced photographers alike. It's intention is to give you a reason to get out there with the camera and improve your photography by giving you a brief or subject to focus on.
Ultimate judging will be by yourselves, but I will have the unenviable task of selecting the final ten (maybe less) for voting on. No discussion will be entered into.

The rules.

1. Maximum size should be limited to 800x600 (including borders) anything larger wont be selected.
2. Pictures *must* be you own work.
3. One *photo* per person.
4. There are no prizes for this *comp*.
5. With the odd exception there will be 10 days for posting pics and ten days for voting. Don't worry, I'll keep reminding you.

Ok folks, for this one I'm looking for pictures on the theme of SPORTS. This should be easy so I'm looking for lots of entries. Now get snaping.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

I hate Rugby too. Took this as part of my dissertation.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

By my definiton, anything that doesn't have an engine is not a sport, therefore I enter this picture, Taken by me at the Pendragon Stages rally at Warcop this weekend,










How often do you get to see an Escort Cossie playing in it's natural habitiat?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Extra brownie points given for non motorsport and new photographs


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Dam, and ive got an excellent photo for the dead railway competition


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

This is from the Time Attack Series at Brands Hatch


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Focus RS on the track at Silverstone, Ford fair August 2009


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Loving the last 2 photos but i thought the competition was for pictures of sports !?


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> Loving the last 2 photos but i thought the competition was for pictures of sports !?


motorsport? depends on how fussy you could get  lol


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

down at the local bike park comp! some great stuff from young kids


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Taken earlier this year at the Dragon XC MTB Series


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep 'em coming. Footy. Rugby, Skiing, Running, Catching the Javelin, Heading the hammer:lol: Lets have some variety


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

a pair of Audi 80 *Sports*!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Coxy914 said:


> a pair of Audi 80 *Sports*!


This should win just for being clever


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

heres my motorsports


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> This should win just for being clever


Only if I select it


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Come on guys and gals. more pics please. Tennis, running, ice hockey, basketball, cycling. Anything but more bldy motorsports:lol::lol:


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)




----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Face Off


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Due to mimimal response to this one I'm going to let it run till Sunday evening. So lets have your last minute pics :tumbleweed:


----------



## deCube (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been mulling this one over from the start, having been through all of my albums of pictures, (of most are cars i might add) i come up with this...

Now if some of you were there, April 6 2008 Goodwood breakfast morning, the day started well, a little grey and then in a snap of the fingers the snow came.....

A Brace of Focus Rs Sheltering...


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just back from honeymoon! Here's mine:







http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3578/3644355950_ac8d44b9fd.jpg


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Last hour folks, I'll close this at eight.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Comp closed, I'll post a poll soon:thumb:


----------

